# aMule 2.3.3 won't build if MONOLITHIC option unset



## Echoxxzz (Nov 24, 2021)

I've tried using ports and pourdriere and although it complies it fails building the package with the following error:

```
===>  Building package for amule-2.3.3
pkg-static: Unable to access file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/net-p2p/amule/work/stage/usr/local/share/amule/skins/Mac_Gray.zip:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/net-p2p/amule/work/stage/usr/local/share/amule/skins/gnome.zip:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/net-p2p/amule/work/stage/usr/local/share/amule/skins/kde4.zip:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/net-p2p/amule/work/stage/usr/local/share/amule/skins/papirus.zip:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/net-p2p/amule/work/stage/usr/local/share/amule/skins/priscilla.zip:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/net-p2p/amule/work/stage/usr/local/share/amule/skins/tango.zip:No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /wrkdirs/usr/ports/net-p2p/amule/work/stage/usr/local/share/amule/skins/xfce.zip:No such file or directory
*** Error code 1
```
I found those zip file but they're in the /usr/ports/net-p2p/amule/work/aMule-2.3.3/src/skins folder.

Also if I run "make config" again and re-enable the "Monolithic" option and then run "make" it does nothing until I purge the work folder. Usually when I change an option and run make it will rebuild the port. The good news at least it build this time.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 24, 2021)

That seems like an issue with the port's pkg-plist, it doesn't pick up changed options correctly. You should create a PR for it so the maintainer can fix it: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/


----------



## Echoxxzz (Nov 24, 2021)

__





						260027 – net-p2p/amule: aMule 2.3.3 won't build if MONOLITHIC option unset
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

